# If you build it will they come?



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

If you build a hive box, will wild bees move in if you just leave it out for a year or two?

I put up a mason bee house but have had no takers, and have seen none this year, only leafcutters, a few bumblebees, and a rare honeybee or two. I really need pollenators, but the city won't allow me to keep 'livestock' in a suburban yard. So I figure if I have a really good habitat and wild bees just happen to move in and I don't disturb them (since I'm not in it for honey), well, that's not me keeping bees that's just luck, right?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

No, there are no more "wild bees". Due to the introduction of varroa mite and tracheal mite, bees are now dependent on medications only obtainable from man. Occasionally swarms happen from a domesticated colony, but the chances they would take up residence in your mason jar is very slim.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I meant, if I built a honeybee hive box, would a passing swarm be likely to move in?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, there are wild bees! There are several "bee trees" in my neighborhood that swarm every year. I've actually gone on a bee hunting trip to collect wild honey. But those bees aren't nearly as easy going...

But there are lots of places that a swarm will take up residence and I'm not sure what the chances are of them finding your hive. Do you see swarms often? If you see a couple a year, maybe it would happen?

Most cities have specific rules about bees, outside of other animal/livestock rules. Check out the specific city code about it. My city (Austin TX) lets you keep 2 colonies on city lots of 1/4 acre (or about 100x100 feet). Plus, if they're in a backyard with a privacy fence...


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

If you build it, you must also build the frames to go in it and some kind of guide to help them keep the combs straight. It is illegal in all states to have a hive that doesn't have removable frames. You don't have to be keeping bees, just having a hive of them that cannot be inspected by removing frames is enough to be charged and the bees confiscated.

Having said that, yes, you can catch swarms in an empty box. You can use lemongrass oil for a lure, or buy a commercial lure. It also helps if you have a piece of old comb in the box. It doesn't matter whether they are wild or kept, all hives will swarm. You may well catch a swarm from a beekeeper a mile away.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Why is it so important to be able to remove frames to inspect the bees? (I figure that the law was made for a good reason, and should be obeyed, I'd just like to know the reason.)


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Just think if you had a hundred hives that you made a large part of your living from, and they all died from a disease brought over by your neighbor's one untended hive. That is why the law...


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay. That makes sense.

Are there plans on the web for proper hive construction? I get the impression that buying a hive box is expensive.

Um, change that, obviously there *are* plans on the web, but *which* plans are good ones to follow?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/plans/index.htm


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just started a thread simulr to this one, but what I was thinking of was buying a pound of bees with a queen and just turning them loose. I mean they haven't had man building them houses but what, a few decades? Maybe a centry or two at the most and it seems to me if man would just leave them alone and lets them do thier thing :shrug: things may be better off in the garden.
What the heck is it that is killing them all anyway??? I have seen one. That's ONE HONEY BEE ALL YEAR.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

crafty I think that might be a bit like buying a puppy and turning it loose. Domestic bees are not native to the US and although they sometimes survive in the wild, I suspect a lot of feral hives don't make it.

I think we owe it to the bees to take care of them.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

I keep hearing about honey bee decline but yet I see them every single day. I have about five acres that is primarily white clover and I can sit in my truck and hear the bees there are so many. I know of three honey bee trees within a couple miles of my house on hunting property. 

Is it just certain areas that are suffering a decline or what? 

I had seriously considered puttin out some boxs but I keep hearing all these stories of hive die offs etc. 

also pertaining to this 

(quote)No, there are no more "wild bees". Due to the introduction of varroa mite and tracheal mite, bees are now dependent on medications only obtainable from man. Occasionally swarms happen from a domesticated colony, but the chances they would take up residence in your mason jar is very slim.(quote)

How is it that all these bees Ive seen all my life out in the national forests etc and continue til today are alive without the meds? And where are these bees coming from if they arent supposed to exist?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>>it seems to me if man would just leave them alone and lets them do thier thing things may be better off in the garden.<<<<

That statement is true, but not the way you meant it. If man had left them alone and not brought in the varroa mite, the tracheal mite, the small hive beetle, the fire ant, and all the other maladies, they might could survive. Now that all those and more are here, we have to manage the hives and doctor them when needed. Otherwise, they die.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

As I said, I don't know anything about bee keeping except for what I am reading. I was in construction for nearly 40 years until I fell and now I am on a crash course on how in God's Name does one on disability make ends meet on the little check I get. 
I have maybe a halve acre planted so far and that much to go and I have seen one single, little bitty honey bee all year. 

DrippingSprings, how about talking to some of the bees you have and see if you can get them to fly my way, lol. 

It wasn't but a few years ago that bumble bees or carpenter bees were so bad I carried a tennis racket in the truck and swatted them on the josite. I had no idea they were as important as they are until I was forced to stay home and read all the time. :shrug: They just made me mad because they would fly up and stare you in the face. You could smack them and they would come right back. I mean 6" from your face and just look at you. Maybe it was my mouth wash. :shrug: LOL. 

I need a crash course on beekeeping because a nice lady has, I think it's a lady but it could be a man, has offered to set me up a complete hive for $100.00 . Only 70 miles away. 
What is the best sites online to learn from. I want the best ones. I hate reading things that doesn't matter at all to the subject I am trying to learn. I don't care for reading things that don't get to the meat and potatoes in a hurry. Especially now. I need to learn and do it in a hurry. 
If anyone knows the best sites please share them with me. 

You know, something I just thought about. If man was supposed to care for these bees, why did God put stingers on them to keep man away???  

God Bless
Dennis


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

<<<<ou know, something I just thought about. If man was supposed to care for these bees, why did God put stingers on them to keep man away??? >>>>

But he gave us a veil and smoker technology!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Topless Lady?????????










:shrug: :angel:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

there are plans to build hive bodies right here in this bee section of the forum WITH pictures. Check out the sticky threads. 

 Al


----------

